# Altima engine iterchange



## ssbums (Apr 11, 2007)

Is the engine from a 2000 Altima directly interchangeable with a 1998 model?


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

I would imagine so, the engines are exactly the same. one thing they did in 2000 was change the headers to make it produce a few more hp, but that shouldnt make a difference at all


----------

